# Foam plugs



## Geckospot (Sep 24, 2005)

I would like to make some foam plugs for my deli cups. Do I cut them out of regular foam sheet or should I use closed cell foam? What are the dimensions of the plugs that you guys use? They look like they're about 1" to 1.5 " wide.

Should I cut the hole for the plug in the top or the side of the deli cup?

Thanks

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

Make em whatever size you want. Depends on the size of the hole you cut into the deli cup. There is no set size. I order mine from www.carolina.com


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 24, 2005)

Are they regular or closed cell foam?


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

No idea. I buy actual foam plugs. I rarely make my own. If I do make my own I make them out of whatever foam I have.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 25, 2005)

I assume you can make them out of furniture cushion foam. You can find that at a furniture reapolstery shop, or possibly a fabric/arts &amp; crafts store. If you have one nearby.


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 25, 2005)

Just cut up a sponge. They're dead cheap and do the job.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 25, 2005)

:shock: Damn, never thought of that one. GJ Peloquin.


----------

